# Sex without ejaculation



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. I was wondering if any man has ever tried to totally abstain from ejaculating. That is, when I am with my wife and we get sexual, I avoid having an orgasm. For example, she will fellate me for a few minutes and then stop before I shoot a load. I will perform cunnilingus on her for a while too, and have intercourse until I am on the verge of ejaculating. I also do not masturbate to ejaculate. In short, I love pleasing my wife while denying myself an orgasm, since I love the sensation of being erect without getting any relief. My wife and I decided to begin doing this about three months now. So then, I was wondering, is it perfectly healthy for a man to avoid ejaculating?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Frankly, I think it's a bit odd. Do you enjoy being self-masochistic? Why deny yourself any pleasure?

SO and I feel completely connected when we both release at or near the same time.

Just wondering what your MO is with this approach? Self-flaggelating?


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a little experience with reading up on it. It used to be a mild fantasy of mine. From what I understand, you need to clean thngs out periodically. The best way to do this is go ahead and have an occasional orgasm, which I'm sure would be incredibly intense if it's been a month or more. If you're really into NOT getting an orgasm for masochistic reasons, she can perform a prostate massage that will cause you to ejaculate without orgasm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

calamityjim said:


> I have a little experience with reading up on it. It used to be a mild fantasy of mine. From what I understand, you need to clean thngs out periodically. The best way to do this is go ahead and have an occasional orgasm, which I'm sure would be incredibly intense if it's been a month or more. If you're really into NOT getting an orgasm for masochistic reasons, she can perform a prostate massage that will cause you to ejaculate without orgasm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ejaculate once a week to clear the pipes. Abstaining from excessive ejaculations.keeps your energy up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Like ordering a pizza and not eating any. No thanks.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorta like going shoe shopping and not coming home with any new shoes ??

No thank you


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

billgour,

I am not sure why you would not want to ejaculate but there are medical reasons that suggest men should. As previously mentioned, "cleaning the pipes" is really healthy and a prostate massage also aids in a more healthy prostate. This has been done since the beginning of time and in fact, men would go to medical doctors to have the prostate massage performed.


----------



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

Its quite a common thing actually and there are many Forums that are more suitable to this subject. (Google is yer friend)

Its also known as Peeking or edging.
Both Men and Women can and do practice it and in some cases over days and even months before going for a full Orgasm.

This peeking or edging is also used as a training method for PE
now how successfully it is is beyond me.

As far as i know withholding an orgasm will not hurt your body as your body my expel semen at some point (Wet dreams etc)

Yet once a month clear out would probably be good for you.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

Edging is very effective for overcoming pe. It takes alot of practice but eventually it works. The key is to determine your PONR (Point of No Return). Once the technique is mastered, a man can last a very long time and even orgasm without ejaculating.


----------



## ladymisato (Aug 5, 2014)

Tantric sex:

Tantric Sex for Beginners: 4 Easy Tips! | Care2 Healthy Living


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

but your spooge is an anti-depressant! don't deprive your wife of happy goo!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MisterGadget said:


> Its quite a common thing actually and there are many Forums that are more suitable to this subject. (Google is yer friend)
> 
> Its also known as Peeking or edging.
> Both Men and Women can and do practice it and in some cases over days and even months before going for a full Orgasm.
> ...


Max semen buildup is well under one week. In my readings it was shown that somewhat regular ejaculations stave off prostate cancer.

I'm also an edger, and when I do it right, my mental clarity is at it's top level, focus is high, and when it is time to ejaculate it's always powerful jets of ejaculate.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

While it can feel quote good shooting like a howitzer if its been a long time, I don't think that would be for me regularly. 3 times a week with no masturbating in between would be ideal I think.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Interesting... billgour *has never returned* to check out responses to his OWN thread...

billgour... where ARE you?!


----------

